# Desert island... What would you take???



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just wondering what you would all take to a desert island if you were only allowed to take 10 items..??? 

heres my top ten;

1. glucose meter/ test strips

2. snap on needles

3. insulin [ obviously]

4. glucose tabs

5. laptop [ and 1000 spare batterys]

6. chocolate

7. a man [ well you'd get bored otherwise]

8. a crate of food

9. a hat [ well its gonna be sunny]

10. a tent


umm... i might add more as i think of them..


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

1/ glucose meter .
2/ tablets.
3/ test strips
4/mobile phone.
5/ clean pair of knickers ( you never know)
6/book.
7/sunglasses.
8/ box of matches.
9/chocolate
10/ tesco clubcard (there poppping up everywhere these days those tescos)


:


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> 1/ glucose meter .
> 2/ tablets.
> 3/ test strips
> 4/mobile phone.
> ...




Ha yeah i forgot my clubcard!!!! and matches- if me and you go to the same desert island can i borrow your matches if i share my food with you?? ive got food but cant cook it and you've got matches but no food ha ha.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

yes of course addict as long as i can get in that tent of yours as well I also did not inculde that


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes of course addict as long as i can get in that tent of yours as well I also did not inculde that




Yeah ok no problem  Unless ive got my man in there at the time of course  Before you ask no i'm not sharing!!! well when i'm fed up of him i'll swap him for your book!!! hee hee, what book is it by the way???


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't I just take my own Tesco Extra? That way with a pharmacy they have everything I want and need 

Oh, second item a nice young lady


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Can't I just take my own Tesco Extra? That way with a pharmacy they have everything I want and need
> 
> Oh, second item a nice young lady




Ha yeah good idea, that way you can still collect your club card points!!!  What about Bruce??? you not taking him...


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yeah good idea, that way you can still collect your club card points!!!  What about Bruce??? you not taking him...


 

He goes everywhere I go - well except for Tescos until he qualifies - oh a Pointer in a food shop, well the own brand stuff will be ok, this boy likes quality and the lamb I've got for tomorrow strikes him very much as quality!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

book is 101 ways to pee off a desert islander


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> He goes everywhere I go - well except for Tescos until he qualifies - oh a Pointer in a food shop, well the own brand stuff will be ok, this boy likes quality and the lamb I've got for tomorrow strikes him very much as quality!




Glad to know Bruce would be with you on the island  Now... about that lamb.... what time are WE eating?? no spuds for me though.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> book is 101 ways to pee off a desert islander




Ha , sounds interesting... I might bring a book... 101 ways to cook a fellow islander...Well i am low carbing 

p.s just thought ... can i swap my choccy for booze.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

pmsl 
well least if boredom sets in a fight always livens things up .


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Glad to know Bruce would be with you on the island  Now... about that lamb.... what time are WE eating?? no spuds for me though.


 
Sorry, but Bruce has decided there will be no-one else joining us in the consumption of the lamb... just taken it off the rotisserie and it is GREAT 

Will sort out the veg and stuff tomorrow - he's got a thing about cookers, well the seals on the door.. so its best to keep him out of there and night times he's on his sofa, during the day he has free run of the whole house.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Sorry, but Bruce has decided there will be no-one else joining us in the consumption of the lamb... just taken it off the rotisserie and it is GREAT
> 
> Will sort out the veg and stuff tomorrow - he's got a thing about cookers, well the seals on the door.. so its best to keep him out of there and night times he's on his sofa, during the day he has free run of the whole house.




Oh ok then... sob sob... no lamb for me then  My dog sleeps at the top of the stairs , he's a rotweiler disguised as a yorkie..


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol well if i went id take

1) a tesco's
2) a waitrose (well i own the island so i get the rent off both stores plus two jobs as manager of them lol)
3) an expensive yacht
4) a servant
5) a woman (would have to be a hotty)
6) some form of hydrodynamic electrical production equipment (no use having all this electrical stuff nut no power for it  )
7) errrrrr im running out of ideas now lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok then... sob sob... no lamb for me then  My dog sleeps at the top of the stairs , he's a rotweiler disguised as a yorkie..




lol an ankle yapper!!!!!! id love to let him and my colly play


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd take the following
my gluco meter and strips
all the pills I need
my lap top
portable dvd and cd players with loads of batteries
a pile of books
plenty of fruit
plenty of chocolate
plenty of toilet paper
loads of water to drink
a couple of nice soft towels

but it depends on how long I'm going to be there


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol an ankle yapper!!!!!! id love to let him and my colly play




Ha watch out Mike my dogs hard!!! he came from Kirkby  ha ha no he's soft and loves other dogs, cats and used to love the guinea pig when we had one. Do you think we can train them to track down a cheese factory???? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well if i went id take
> 
> 1) a tesco's
> 2) a waitrose (well i own the island so i get the rent off both stores plus two jobs as manager of them lol)
> ...




Lol no ALE mike???????


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol hard!!!! from kirkby!!!! pppffffttttttt two words that dont go in the same sentence!!!! lol


well the no ale is due to the fact i will be manager/owner of two very well stocked supermarkets so will have as much ale as i need   oh and i plan to expand my operation on the island to incorporate a guinness brewery for me and all the other stout fans out there  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol hard!!!! from kirkby!!!! pppffffttttttt two words that dont go in the same sentence!!!! lol
> 
> 
> well the no ale is due to the fact i will be manager/owner of two very well stocked supermarkets so will have as much ale as i need   oh and i plan to expand my operation on the island to incorporate a guinness brewery for me and all the other stout fans out there  lol



Ha forgot about your supermarkets!! lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol yup  see im a man and we think of everything  hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yup  see im a man and we think of everything  hahahaha




ha dont make me laugh  men think what we tell them to think lol . If i turn up on your island can i have a job please Mr Manager Sir ?????


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

eeerrrrrrmmmmmmm im sure i can think of a job for you  hahahaha and i dont think what anyone else tells me to think....................................i do what the other half tells me to with out thinking lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

pmsl u 2 x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> eeerrrrrrmmmmmmm im sure i can think of a job for you  hahahaha and i dont think what anyone else tells me to think....................................i do what the other half tells me to with out thinking lol



Erm..... I dread to ask what job you've got in mind..... Be nice because steff is coming to the same island as me and she's up for a fight. Lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

well the job i have in mind is...................................................................................................................................................................................................................to be decided when i get to my island hahaha!!!!!!!


----------

